# just ordered a rikon 70 100 from menards



## dogrunner (Jul 21, 2015)

my hf 5 speed blew a belt I replaced know the centers don't line up I didnt try real hard. i got the rikon for $308 after taxes and mail in rebate. cant wait


----------



## Charlie_W (Jul 21, 2015)

A good upgrade! Use the HF as a buffer.


----------



## csr67 (Jul 21, 2015)

You will love the Rikon 70-100. I ditched my HF mini for the Rikon and I could not be happier. It was dead on accurate out of the box and has been flawless for over 100 pens so far.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jul 21, 2015)

And you bought it during the 11 percent rebate sale!


----------



## Nikitas (Jul 21, 2015)

I have that one too...love it! been using it for about 8 years now


----------



## low_48 (Jul 21, 2015)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> And you bought it during the 11 percent rebate sale!



How I hate that Menards rebate deal. Wait at least 2 months for a coupon that makes you spend it on more stuff at Menards. There should be some other word besides rebate to describe this marketing ploy. 

Congrats on the new lathe purchase!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jul 21, 2015)

low_48 said:


> maxwell_smart007 said:
> 
> 
> > And you bought it during the 11 percent rebate sale!
> ...



In my mind, it certainly beats no rebate at all!


----------



## dogrunner (Jul 21, 2015)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> And you bought it during the 11 percent rebate sale!


 yes


----------



## TonyL (Jul 21, 2015)

Enjoy your new purchase. For the folks that own one already, do you find yourself keeping the speed at one speed? Id so, which speed? Thank you.


----------



## dogrunner (Jul 21, 2015)

on my hf  I turned at 2200rpm and finished and drilled at 750


----------



## dartman (Jul 22, 2015)

I have that same lathe and have been using it 5 years now.There have been no problems with it.Just go over the machine and tighten everything (pulleys,head mount,hand wheels and the such) The ease of changing the belt for speed changes is what drew me to this unit.Once you get used to it you will see what I mean.


----------



## vtgaryw (Jul 22, 2015)

I've been eyeing that lathe for a while now.  My current lathe is a VS, not sure how I'd like to have to manually change speeds after the convenience of the dial?

-gary


----------



## csr67 (Jul 22, 2015)

vtgaryw said:


> I've been eyeing that lathe for a while now.  My current lathe is a VS, not sure how I'd like to have to manually change speeds after the convenience of the dial?
> 
> -gary



I went to the Rikon from a HF mini with a variable speed dial. The belt change on the Rikon 70-100 is so easy I don't miss it. I can change the belt to a new speed in about 10 seconds, it's very easy.


----------



## Rockytime (Jul 22, 2015)

I went to the Rikon from a HF mini with a variable speed dial. The belt change on the Rikon 70-100 is so easy I don't miss it. I can change the belt to a new speed in about 10 seconds, it's very easy.[/quote]

I just timed myself changing the belt on my Woodtek lathe from high  speed (3975) to low speed (500) in exactly 10 seconds. I don't even think about belt changes as being inconvenient. I would like to have VS it it were totally VS without changing belts for the three speed zones.


----------



## dogrunner (Jul 27, 2015)

got it today what a difference in quality between this lathe and the hf


----------



## csr67 (Jul 27, 2015)

dogrunner said:


> got it today what a difference in quality between this lathe and the hf



Yes!  Like going from a AMC Pacer and climbing into a Mercedes!  You're going to love that lathe.  Add one of Rick Herrel's sweet tool rests and it gets even better!


----------



## dogrunner (Jul 27, 2015)

csr67 said:


> dogrunner said:
> 
> 
> > got it today what a difference in quality between this lathe and the hf
> ...


 theres on of his rest on it already just need some time. work really cuts into my free time this time of year


----------



## jeff3285 (Dec 14, 2015)

I like mine,,no complaints,,,,


----------

